# 7 of 36 box turtle eggs dried up



## Jeepchief66 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have 7 eggs that have just about dried up. My incubated is set to 80 and probably 100% himidity. This is my first ever attempt at incubating I'm using strait perlite as my substrate I haven't been wetting it after the initial mixing what am I doing wrong any one got any ideas or could these just be unfertile I have know idea

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 1, 2013)

I keep a squirt bottle of water right next to the incubator and occasionally squirt all the eggs and substrate inside the device. Box turtle eggs have to be kept moist.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah...what Yvonne said. Keep the substrate moist.


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 3, 2013)

they could just not be fertile...some eggs not fertile dry up!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 3, 2013)

Some do just dry up when they're not fertile. I keep an eye dropper by the incubator and when one starts to dent in I drop one or two drops of water around it to moisten the area. I'm always careful to not get the water on the egg because I have had some split open. Good luck!


----------



## diamondbp (Jul 5, 2013)

If the humidity is that high that is enough. It sounds like you have an infertility issue. I've been breeding box turtles for over two decades. The only reason the would cave in with the humidity that high is infertility.

What is your male female ratio? And how long after they were laid did you dig them up?


----------

